#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  En 1090-2:2018

## VR76

Please if someone can help me to send me the standard EN 1090-2:2018. It is really urgent and that I could find, it is a big differents between those one and the previos version.



Thanks in advance.See More: En 1090-2:2018

----------


## theglobalist2003

Please upload the standard... Thank you.

----------


## c4275313

need it

----------


## perkom

I would need that also

Thank you advance

----------

